# Great Book



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

This is probably the best book I have read for the beginning hunter to get a good working knowledge of the sport that he can build upon with in the field experience.. Its also a great book for Veterans to get a different perspective on some tactics.. 

*Please scroll down and read the First Chapter.. One of the best stories I have read.. Its gonna bring a tear to your eye.. 

*http://books.google.com/books?id=uk...&resnum=2&ved=0CCEQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Excellent story.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

DEDGOOSE,

Thanks for sharing. If the rest is as good as the first story it will be a great read. I'll be sharing this with my daughter. She had her first hunt last spring. She did not get a bird but she seems to be hooked. I am sure she will learn much from this.

Jim


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

yes it did bring a tear to my eye

great story


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Odered a copy today


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I have read and collected many turkey hunting books and that opening story is still my favorite . Dedgoose thanks for the heads up about Eye being at the Outdoorama. I missed him about ten years ago at the state calling convention and finally got him to sign a copy of his book I picked up at a Dunhams on the sale rack.


----------

